# Switching eth0/eth1 assignments

## MLS100

Is it possible to force eth0 to be assigned to a specific card? I don't know why, but when I removed my old network card and replaced it with a gigabit ethernet card, it assigned the new card as eth0, even though the old card in the same slot was eth1.

Yes I can work around this but I prefer to just switch the assignments if its possible.

Thanks much,

/MLS

----------

## noice

it's possible if you use UDEV

look at here

----------

## MLS100

Hmm..

I added

KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX", NAME="eth0"

KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:YY:YY:YY:YY:YY", NAME="eth1"

to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

and rebooted but no dice.

/MLS

----------

## noice

 *MLS100 wrote:*   

> KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX", NAME="eth0"
> 
> KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:YY:YY:YY:YY:YY", NAME="eth1"
> 
> 

 

try

```
KERNEL=="eth1", SYSFS{address}=="00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX", NAME="eth0"
```

do you have Udev 103?

----------

## firehawk

I put my udev rule in : /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX", NAME="eth0"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:ZZ:ZZ:ZZ:ZZ:ZZ", NAME="eth1"

```

See if it helps you?

----------

## MLS100

Nah, I'm still using 087. Is an upgrade necessary for it to work properly? I upgraded udev on my laptop and was unable to revert back to 087 after it broke a couple things, so I'm reluctant to upgrade it on this machine.

I'll try your suggestions when I get home, thanks.

/MLS

----------

